# Spiders?



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I was at a funeral today and got a chance to talk to one of my cousins. I was telling him about my rats and he told me that he raises big spiders. He mentioned that one of them was called a cobolt blue and I looked him up. Gorgeous spider. 
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pix/cobalt3.jpg


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

oh wow thats beautiful. terrifying, but love the coloring.

When I worked at petsmart, one of the groomers in the shop there had a Goliath Bird Eater.
ugh spiders are fascinating, but creep me out >_<


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah, he said he's had a lot of the bird eaters. I'm definitely going to have to drive down and visit so I can check these things out.


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol you mean Tarantulas? I love them!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I assumed tarantula was the the broad term for more specific breeds. But yes, I do mean tarantulas.

(ps, I have almost zero spider experience)


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, there are a bunch of different genus an species and stuff and tarantula people like to use the scientific names so it's confusing...
They're really cool and low-maitnance, too!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

That's freaky cool;D The coloring is neat and it looks like it has a big eye in the center of it, lol!


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

oh how i wish i wasnt in new zealand right now XD i would LOVE a tarantula, any type would do. right now i only get to collect bloody old garden spiders, that are cute but not interesting and are tiny. would love a spider and a snake, but no such thing is ever going to happen


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have looked! I've always been completely freaked out by spiders. I don't think I could sleep if one of them was in my house, pet or not. Pretty color though (what I saw of it anyway) LOL!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

JBlas said:


> That's freaky cool;D The coloring is neat and it looks like it has a big eye in the center of it, lol!


yes! that is my favorite part about the picture. I'd love to see one in person and find out if that was a trick of the camera, or something they're just walking around with on their face.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Cobalt Blues are gorgeous spiders, but PLEASE don't attempt to handle that sub-species of Tarantula, the Cobalt Blue is a highly aggressive sub-species of Tarantula.

Also, you're in for a surprise with the bird eaters, that's the BIGGEST Spider in the world. 

As big as a dinner plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

And yes, they really are bright blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My fiance and I probably have well over 10 tarantulas...love them! Don't have a Cobalt yet...even tho they are beautiful they are avid burrowers making them pet holes lol. They rarely come out so you can see their beauty


----------

